# Bases for viewing



## Dennis

My wife and I are coming over to Portugal in August 2009 for 6 weeks to view property in several areas from CP to the Algarve.
We are using our motorhome as accommodation and would like to find campsites or suitable areas to stay.
We are fully self sufficient but would need to be near to amenities for car hire etc.
We are proposing to spend a week/ fortnight in each area in order to get a feel for the country and do some sightseeing.
We would like to start our property search in CP around Tomar or somewhere near.
All suggestions welcome.
Thanks


----------



## janethilton

Dennis said:


> My wife and I are coming over to Portugal in August 2009 for 6 weeks to view property in several areas from CP to the Algarve.
> We are using our motorhome as accommodation and would like to find campsites or suitable areas to stay.
> We are fully self sufficient but would need to be near to amenities for car hire etc.
> We are proposing to spend a week/ fortnight in each area in order to get a feel for the country and do some sightseeing.
> We would like to start our property search in CP around Tomar or somewhere near.
> All suggestions welcome.
> Thanks


Hi you could try to find a campsite close to Coimbra in CP try ACP just google it and you will find the web page it is the breakdown club for PT similar to the AA they have loads of details on. Good Luck.


----------



## omostra06

The area around Tomar has lots of campsites, 
near Tomar, there are 2 (only 10 mins out of town),
further out there is one at martinchel on the shores of the lake, 15 mins) one at constancia by the river very close to the village. (20 mins) there is one in Abrantes just over the big bridge south of town.(25 mins from Tomar 2 mins from Abrantes)

If you want any details on any campsites just let me know, 

we spent a couple of years touring Europe in our motorhome before we came to live in central Portugal, and a few months around central Portugal, so we know some good places to stay in our region

there are also some very nice places to free camp (foc) and a couple of stopovers that charge almost nothing per night.


----------



## Dennis

*Camp sites*



janethilton said:


> Hi you could try to find a campsite close to Coimbra in CP try ACP just google it and you will find the web page it is the breakdown club for PT similar to the AA they have loads of details on. Good Luck.


Thanks
I will give ACP a try.


----------



## Dennis

*Camp sites*



omostra06 said:


> The area around Tomar has lots of campsites,
> near Tomar, there are 2 (only 10 mins out of town),
> further out there is one at martinchel on the shores of the lake, 15 mins) one at constancia by the river very close to the village. (20 mins) there is one in Abrantes just over the big bridge south of town.(25 mins from Tomar 2 mins from Abrantes)
> 
> If you want any details on any campsites just let me know,


Thanks for the info, if you could give me some addresses ( Web sites etc ) I will research and contact them on availability.
Your offer of more help is much appreciated, Thanks.


----------



## omostra06

Dennis said:


> Thanks for the info, if you could give me some addresses ( Web sites etc ) I will research and contact them on availability.
> Your offer of more help is much appreciated, Thanks.


we have a list of campsites for the different towns on our website, there is a link below


----------



## alexmac999

Dennis said:


> Thanks for the info, if you could give me some addresses ( Web sites etc ) I will research and contact them on availability.
> Your offer of more help is much appreciated, Thanks.


Hello Dennis, There is a municipal site at Peniche, Silver Coast. It's within walking distance of the town centre and the harbour and the beaches are close by. it is in the caravan /camping books but I can send you contact details and address if you need them. We spent several weeks there waiting for our house to be finished and had a great time.

Best of luck 
Alex


----------



## Dennis

alexmac999 said:


> Hello Dennis, There is a municipal site at Peniche, Silver Coast. It's within walking distance of the town centre and the harbour and the beaches are close by. it is in the caravan /camping books but I can send you contact details and address if you need them. We spent several weeks there waiting for our house to be finished and had a great time.
> 
> Best of luck
> Alex


Thanks Alex
I have all the Camping/Caravanning books and i will look for Peniche in them.
We stayed in the Orbitur site at Luz on the Algarve last year and i notice they have a string of sites along the Silver coast , but i fear they are too far away from the "inland" areas where we are focusing our search, but we will look to coastal properties if they are within budget.
Several people have it seems have done what we intend to do, ie used a campervan as a base while searching for their dream.


----------



## alexmac999

Dennis said:


> Thanks Alex
> 
> 
> I have all the Camping/Caravanning books and i will look for Peniche in them.
> We stayed in the Orbitur site at Luz on the Algarve last year and i notice they have a string of sites along the Silver coast , but i fear they are too far away from the "inland" areas where we are focusing our search, but we will look to coastal properties if they are within budget.
> Several people have it seems have done what we intend to do, ie used a campervan as a base while searching for their dream.


Hello Dennis,
We met several people at Peniche who were doing the same as yourselves. That seems to be a very sensible way to do it. There was also a good deal of information sharing among the househunters at Peniche which helped a lot. How far inland are you looking on the silver coast? We are about 20 km inland from Penich and can be on the beach within 30 minutes but we live in beautiful countryside with a great view of the Serra Montejunto the highest point in this region. It reminds me of walking in Wales when we are up there.

Best Regards
Alex


----------



## Dennis

*Thanks*



alexmac999 said:


> Hello Dennis,
> We met several people at Peniche who were doing the same as yourselves. That seems to be a very sensible way to do it. There was also a good deal of information sharing among the househunters at Peniche which helped a lot. How far inland are you looking on the silver coast? We are about 20 km inland from Penich and can be on the beach within 30 minutes but we live in beautiful countryside with a great view of the Serra Montejunto the highest point in this region. It reminds me of walking in Wales when we are up there.
> 
> Best Regards
> Alex


Hi Alex 
We really have an open mind as far as search area, mostly dependant on the folding stuff!
It really is a question of agents window shopping and viewing within budget.
We do have a search criteria in that this purchase will be our permanent retirement home and so will need to be in close proximity to amenities such as shopping, local government offices etc.
The one advantage in the motorhome is that when the time comes to up sticks and move to Portugal we will not feel pressured to find a home as we intend to live in the "van" until we find the right place.
On our many trips around Europe we have visited many sites with long term pitches available for reduced fees.
With the current financial situation here ( UK ) i must be one of the few who are actively looking for early voluntary redundancy!, with over 30 years service in my present job this could be the best time for me to retire.
All the best 
Bob/ Jane.


----------



## Paul Sard

Dennis said:


> My wife and I are coming over to Portugal in August 2009 for 6 weeks to view property in several areas from CP to the Algarve.
> We are using our motorhome as accommodation and would like to find campsites or suitable areas to stay.
> We are fully self sufficient but would need to be near to amenities for car hire etc.
> We are proposing to spend a week/ fortnight in each area in order to get a feel for the country and do some sightseeing.
> We would like to start our property search in CP around Tomar or somewhere near.
> All suggestions welcome.
> Thanks


Hi, you can not miss the following:

Tomar
Constancia (20 minutes from tomar)
Golega - national horse capital - don't miss it (20 minutes from Constancia)
Santarem (30 minutes from priveous)
Óbidos
Caldas da Rainha... stop there on a saturday and go to the fruite market and explore the shooping area
São Martinho do Porto - holiday resort - there is a camping and its a point for many drivers like youselves
Nazaré and go back and drive to Peniche and try the "Caldeirada" which is a typical fish meal 
ericeira
Sintra- an ancient twon of kings and Queens
Cascais
Lisbon - go to xiado, bairro alto and parque das nações
Cross the bridge and visit Sesimbra and Setubal
Drive to alentejo a visit Evora, Mertola, Santiago do Cacem
Vila nova de mil fontes, azanbujeira
Odeceixe - you have to stop here. there is a stop where pople with caravans stop and stay the night. you will love the area. I do.
Aljezur, arrifana, sagres and lagos.

these are my favorites places in Portugal

I'm shore you will have a great time

Regards

Paul


----------



## Dennis

*Thanks*



Paul Sard said:


> Hi, you can not miss the following:
> 
> Tomar
> Constancia (20 minutes from tomar)
> Golega - national horse capital - don't miss it (20 minutes from Constancia)
> Santarem (30 minutes from priveous)
> Óbidos
> Caldas da Rainha... stop there on a saturday and go to the fruite market and explore the shooping area
> São Martinho do Porto - holiday resort - there is a camping and its a point for many drivers like youselves
> Nazaré and go back and drive to Peniche and try the "Caldeirada" which is a typical fish meal
> ericeira
> Sintra- an ancient twon of kings and Queens
> Cascais
> Lisbon - go to xiado, bairro alto and parque das nações
> Cross the bridge and visit Sesimbra and Setubal
> Drive to alentejo a visit Evora, Mertola, Santiago do Cacem
> Vila nova de mil fontes, azanbujeira
> Odeceixe - you have to stop here. there is a stop where pople with caravans stop and stay the night. you will love the area. I do.
> Aljezur, arrifana, sagres and lagos.
> 
> these are my favorites places in Portugal
> 
> I'm shore you will have a great time
> 
> Regards
> 
> Paul


Wow!
Thanks Paul
This list will keep me busy i am sure, and i will do my best to fit in as much as i can.
Regards Bob/Jane.


----------



## Paul in portugal

Hello to all 1st time here
Have you thought of maybe asking to stay close to homeowners in the areas your looking at? could get more info and meet locals with more contacts
#Just a passing idiea
Paul


----------



## Dennis

*Thanks*



Paul in portugal said:


> Hello to all 1st time here
> Have you thought of maybe asking to stay close to homeowners in the areas your looking at? could get more info and meet locals with more contacts
> #Just a passing idiea
> Paul


Hi Paul
Good idea although i don`t know how people will feel about having a 7mtr motorcaravan stuck outside their front door, but if there is anybody out there who thinks they have the room for my van for a week while we do some viewing then i would be very interested to hear from you.
We are a friendly couple outgoing and like to meet people.
Regards Bob/Jane.


----------



## omostra06

Hi Bob & Jane, If you get stuck for somewhere to stay around Tomar, Iam sure we can fit you on our land for a few days,


----------



## Paul in portugal

Only a little one then just checked can get you on the drive no problem but its turning into the drive will be very very tight. But when your in my area (Vila Nova de Poiares. Coimbra) your more than welcome to visit and see the area, we can accomadate as we have 2 spare double bedrooms (although we are still working on some of the house)
Good luck anyway and hope you find what you require we found ours first day (april 05) moved here permanent in june08 and loving it


----------



## Dennis

*Thanks*



omostra06 said:


> Hi Bob & Jane, If you get stuck for somewhere to stay around Tomar, Iam sure we can fit you on our land for a few days,


Thanks for your very kind offer and if we have difficulty in finding a campsite we will certainly contact you nearer the time.
Would you mind if we met somewhere when we are in the area so we can have a chat about the area you live, it would be good to get a "locals" perspective on living in Portugal.
Regards Bob/Jane.


----------



## Dennis

*Thanks*



Paul in portugal said:


> Only a little one then just checked can get you on the drive no problem but its turning into the drive will be very very tight. But when your in my area (Vila Nova de Poiares. Coimbra) your more than welcome to visit and see the area, we can accomadate as we have 2 spare double bedrooms (although we are still working on some of the house)
> Good luck anyway and hope you find what you require we found ours first day (april 05) moved here permanent in june08 and loving it


Thanks Paul
I would just like to repeat what i said to Omostra, it is very kind of you to offer to find space or accommodation for us when we are in your area.
Your experiences on your move to Portugal would be invaluable to us, so could i ask you also if we could meet somewhere when we are in the area.
Regards Bob/Jane


----------



## omostra06

Hi, no problem to meet up for a chat when you come to Tomar area, we have been here about 5 years now and love the area, we spent 6 months touring most of Portugal before coming here, to find a great place to settle down, for us it was the Tomar / Abrantes area, great climate, not as cold as further north in the winter, only one hour from Lisbon, and lots of lovely historic towns and villages around.


----------



## Dennis

*Meeting*



omostra06 said:


> Hi, no problem to meet up for a chat when you come to Tomar area, we have been here about 5 years now and love the area, we spent 6 months touring most of Portugal before coming here, to find a great place to settle down, for us it was the Tomar / Abrantes area, great climate, not as cold as further north in the winter, only one hour from Lisbon, and lots of lovely historic towns and villages around.


Thanks
Nearer the time of departure i will PM you with contact details and hopefully by then i will be able to tell you where we are staying.
regards Bob/jane


----------



## alexmac999

Hello again Bob & Jane, we hope to meet you and show you our wonderful area around Peniche when you visit.

Best Regards
Alex & Yvonne


----------



## Dennis

*Thanks*



alexmac999 said:


> Hello again Bob & Jane, we hope to meet you and show you our wonderful area around Peniche when you visit.
> 
> Best Regards
> Alex & Yvonne


Thanks Alex & Yvonne
We look forward to meeting you and discovering the area where you live.
Regards.


----------



## Paul in portugal

no problem give us a shout nearer the time i dont mind giving you or anyone our number so 00351 239428530 hope you like TAME rotties
Regards Paul & Ann 
And merry xmas to everyone


----------



## christopherdouglas

*Merry Christmas to all expats*



Paul in portugal said:


> no problem give us a shout nearer the time i dont mind giving you or anyone our number so 0044239428530 hope you like TAME rotties
> Regards Paul & Ann
> And merry xmas to everyone


Hi Paul & Ann,
Merry Chrismas

Copied your number (as said!) and we will also get in touch before we come over - had to put it off til early Feb but never mind, the best things in life are worth waiting for!
Regards, Best Wishes for a very happy New Year,
Chris & Hellen (who just adores Rotties and wants to get one after we move! I want a Spaniel but it will prob end up looking like a Rottie!)


----------



## Paul in portugal

made a mistake on the phone number haha used the UK 0044 instead of 00351
Sorry must of been the Portuguese SPIRIT
Happy NEW YEAR ALL
Ann & Paul


----------



## Dennis

*Visit*



Paul in portugal said:


> no problem give us a shout nearer the time i dont mind giving you or anyone our number so 00351 239428530 hope you like TAME rotties
> Regards Paul & Ann
> And merry xmas to everyone


Hi Paul and Ann
Happy New Year.
We have just returned from a trip to Germany in our camper and although it was very nice it was also Bl**dy freezing with night time temperatures of minus 14 degrees!
Makes us all the more determined to move somewhere warmer when we retire.
Now we are back home and into the new year, and we are actively searching the net and other sources for campsites, car hire, etc for the trip over in August.
According to the AA route planner it`s over 1,000 miles from Calais to Tomar so a few overnight stops along the way are called for!
We have made a note of your number and will give you a ring within a week or two for a chat.
Best regards.


----------



## OrkneytoPortugal

Dennis said:


> My wife and I are coming over to Portugal in August 2009 for 6 weeks to view property in several areas from CP to the Algarve.
> We are using our motorhome as accommodation and would like to find campsites or suitable areas to stay.
> We are fully self sufficient but would need to be near to amenities for car hire etc.
> We are proposing to spend a week/ fortnight in each area in order to get a feel for the country and do some sightseeing.
> We would like to start our property search in CP around Tomar or somewhere near.
> All suggestions welcome.
> Thanks


I strongly suggest starting just a little further north - the historic town of Gois in the Ceira valley, just 30 km east of Coimbra has an excellent campsite, from which you can explore this beautiful and largely undiscovered region of rivers, hills and xisto villages.
If you have a look at our website: www goisproperty com you will get a flavour of the area, and we will soon be posting details of the campsite, so keep checking!


----------



## Dennis

*Visit*



OrkneytoPortugal said:


> I strongly suggest starting just a little further north - the historic town of Gois in the Ceira valley, just 30 km east of Coimbra has an excellent campsite, from which you can explore this beautiful and largely undiscovered region of rivers, hills and xisto villages.
> If you have a look at our website: www goisproperty com you will get a flavour of the area, and we will soon be posting details of the campsite, so keep checking!


Thanks for the advice.
Gois is certainly a place we have planned to visit as we have a contact in that village on "another " forum who also mentioned the campsite.
We have also inquired about the Orbitur chain of campsites as they have several sites along the Silver coast and we have stayed on the one at San Pedro de Moel when we visited last year.
Our main concern at the moment is trying to arrange car hire in the regions we are intending to visit, is it best to go local or use one of the big firms?
Thanks again and will be using your website to gain more info as we get nearer to departure.


----------



## OrkneytoPortugal

Dennis said:


> Thanks for the advice.
> Gois is certainly a place we have planned to visit as we have a contact in that village on "another " forum who also mentioned the campsite.
> We have also inquired about the Orbitur chain of campsites as they have several sites along the Silver coast and we have stayed on the one at San Pedro de Moel when we visited last year.
> Our main concern at the moment is trying to arrange car hire in the regions we are intending to visit, is it best to go local or use one of the big firms?
> Thanks again and will be using your website to gain more info as we get nearer to departure.


There are advantages to going local - many people pick up a car at the airport in Porto where all the big firms can be found, but then face the nightmare of negotiating a very difficult and confusing road system in a foreign city. The alternative, if you are starting your explorations in our area, is to take the metro and train to Coimbra, that connects with the local train to Serpins, a 15 minute taxi ride away from Góis. The garage in Góis is run by a very friendly and helpful English-speaking man, who is preparing to offer a reasonably priced car hire service for this summer. I would certainly recommend him.


----------



## Paul in portugal

Hi travellers

Great stuff haha its been cold here too and we had some frost. Weather has been bad the locals say we brought it over from UK.
our rottie is almost always asleep on the settee biggest problem is the snoring haha.
We are over to Uk in March for 10 days going from santandare to plymouth.
We joined the ferry club and save at least the cost of joining on 1 return trip so its worth every penny (also get a free breakfast each way haha
Look forward to hearing from you but keep that horrible weather over there please
Regards Ann & Paul


----------



## omostra06

Dennis said:


> Hi Alex
> We really have an open mind as far as search area, mostly dependant on the folding stuff!
> It really is a question of agents window shopping and viewing within budget.
> We do have a search criteria in that this purchase will be our permanent retirement home and so will need to be in close proximity to amenities such as shopping, local government offices etc.
> The one advantage in the motorhome is that when the time comes to up sticks and move to Portugal we will not feel pressured to find a home as we intend to live in the "van" until we find the right place.
> On our many trips around Europe we have visited many sites with long term pitches available for reduced fees.
> With the current financial situation here ( UK ) i must be one of the few who are actively looking for early voluntary redundancy!, with over 30 years service in my present job this could be the best time for me to retire.
> All the best
> Bob/ Jane.


Living in your motorhome while house hunting is a great idea, it takes away the pressure to make any quick decisions, and perhaps make a mistake, finding the right property is all about taking your time and doing plenty of research by looking at lots of property with different agents, talking to people that have bought and are now living in the areas you like. its better to take a bit longer and get it right first time.

The financial situation in the uk is having a strange side effect, we have noticed an increase in people coming through our offices that have made the decision to leave the UK earlier than they had planned, we have had a few couples recently that have told me that their plans were to move to Portugal in 3 or 4 years time but had changed their plans to come and look for a retirement home earlier as they thought why sit through the doom and gloom in the Uk when they were planning to leave anyway, they just choose to leave earlier and come and enjoy Portugal sooner,


----------

